# Tokyo Summerland....This freaks me out!



## BeneBaby (Aug 17, 2007)

Are these people for real? I can't imgaine getting into a pool that crowded. Imagine the..ummm...amount of pee in there!!

So, is this the only pool around or something? I was also thinking that it's a prevert Wonderland...random brushing against bikini'd bodies...ACK!


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 17, 2007)

Wth!!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 17, 2007)

I wouldn't want to be in there! That's a wave pool too!


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, that's crammed. Worse than the meat markets on a friday night around here


----------



## daer0n (Aug 17, 2007)

omg!

i didnt even notice it was a pool until i read!

wtf :S


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 17, 2007)

omg, i'd seriously freak out, or have a major panic attack!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 17, 2007)

how weird. Wouldnt they stop letting people in if it got that bad? obviously not..


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 17, 2007)

WTF! No way in hell I'd go there! You can't even swim! You're just standing in water, if you're fortunate enough to be IN the pool!


----------



## allison0699 (Aug 17, 2007)

That seems so dangerous - if someone fell, they would just get pushed down in the water and trampled on...not enough room to come up.


----------



## Nox (Aug 17, 2007)

Yuck.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow. That would suck. I would def not go swimmin there.


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 17, 2007)

ooooooooo.....looks like fun!!!! JK


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 17, 2007)

kinda gross if you think about it.


----------



## Manda (Aug 17, 2007)

Holy pina colada, I rarely go into public pools as it is, you couldn't pay me enough to go in there, yuuuckk


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 17, 2007)

That's disgusting.


----------



## luxotika (Aug 17, 2007)

I would rather put some water in my kitchen sink and attempt to sit in it!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 17, 2007)

That's definitely interesting. I would most likely die of panic if I were in that!


----------



## Aprill (Aug 17, 2007)

eeeww, the pee, the crabs, the scabies, yuck!!!


----------



## Harlot (Aug 17, 2007)

Dude, talk about clostraphobic. I wouldnt be in there no matter how desperate I am; its so unsanitary!


----------



## KristinB (Aug 17, 2007)

That is gross and definitely not safe.


----------



## seymour5000 (Aug 17, 2007)

how would the lifeguard know if anyone was drowning. even if you can swim, if you get put under you would have a hard time surfacing.

can you image all the sweat, dirt, dead skin cells, pee, poop, burgers, ear wax, toe nails, snot, vomit, blood, body bugs, etc that is in there!!! I just got sick!

from 16-20 i was a lifeguard and i will not swim in public pools. knowing what come through the filter system, you guys would be SICK!

i would use a water hose to cool off.


----------



## mimichaton206 (Aug 17, 2007)

euww do you think that's real?

It can't be safe.


----------



## Harlot (Aug 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *seymour5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how would the lifeguard know if anyone was drowning. even if you can swim, if you get put under you would have a hard time surfacing. can you image all the sweat, dirt, dead skin cells, pee, poop, burgers, ear wax, toe nails, snot, vomit, blood, body bugs, etc that is in there!!! I just got sick!

from 16-20 i was a lifeguard and i will not swim in public pools. knowing what come through the filter system, you guys would be SICK!

i would use a water hose to cool off.

Ya got me curious




What kind of stuff _did_ you guys find?


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Aug 18, 2007)

thats alot of people....it was like ozzfest in east troy wisconsin, beacuse it was free, and stuff like that...thats alot of pee...lol!


----------



## Leony (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahaha LMAO that just gross!

Check out the Youtube

YouTube - INSANE wave pool in Tokyo. Where's the water?


----------



## NuclearDoll (Aug 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Imagine the..ummm...amount of pee in there!!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 20, 2007)

lol not the first time


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 20, 2007)

that video is insane! lol


----------



## sushi-gal (Aug 20, 2007)

Lol, welcome to bizarre land! I've been to the particular one when I was a kid (centuries ago) but it wasn't that crazy.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 20, 2007)

wow, weird ! and gross, i'd just run away if i saw this.


----------



## bluebear91504 (Aug 20, 2007)

i think this was planned... one of those "how many people can you fit in a wavepool" things. it was a highlight on yahoo the other day. they even had a video.


----------

